# صور محركات هيمي



## طارق حسن محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

محركات هيمي















هدا محرك شفر هيمي بخاخ








هدا محرك هيمي 540 مع سوبر تشارجر سعره 10000 دولار








وهدا محرك ثاني مخصص الاستعمال اليومي بقوة 740 حصان وقيمته 18 الف دولار




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 933x1364 وحجمها 245 كيلو بايت .







وهدي انواع البستام



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 897x779 وحجمها 331 كيلو بايت .


----------



## bader_m (19 فبراير 2011)

وعليكم السلام 

تمتاز محركات هيمي بالقوة الجبارة


----------



## الكشفى (20 فبراير 2011)

اكيد قوتها جبارة والصور بتتكلم لوحدها 
والف شكر ليك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدو19 (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير شربك (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي طارق 
ويمكن الأطلاع على معلومات أوسع عن محركات HEMI القوية من الرابط التالي 
http://www.howstuffworks.com/hemi.htm


----------



## وسيم المهندس (24 فبراير 2011)

شي رائع
موفقين اشا الله


----------



## وسيم المهندس (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اذا في مجال بدي صور لاجزاء محرك الديزل
وجزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## saad_srs (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ مروركم ومداخلاتكم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## egole (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

